# 1920's Scooter bicycle Combo, Seat moves, Restored



## scalptrader (Sep 29, 2013)

I wanted to give the true collector's a shot at this before it goes to Ebay. From all the info I have gathered, both from the previous owner's whose collection this came out of and from my research, everything points to the 1920's with no manufacturer known?? It is both a scooter and a bicycle depending on how you wish to use it. It has a seat that can be sat on and pedal the front OR remove the seat and place it in a 180 position and it will allow you to use it as a scooter! This was professionally restored over 20 years ago and shows amazingly well. It was finished in Burgundy/maroon with beige wheels and pin-striping. I'm told the hand grips and hard rubber tires are original. It has a spoon brake up front and one on the floor for the rear that can be stepped on when using as a scooter. It also has a coaster type brake up front that engages when it starts to roll backwards-Ingenious! It has the original kick-stand which still works. Happy to email additional Photo's. If anyone can help identify it, please let me know. Asking $1,500 + the ride. Happy to bring this to Hershey for pick-up.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 29, 2013)

If it's for sale, you have to post this in the For Sale or Trade section......Wayne


----------



## scalptrader (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks; I thought I did. will double check.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 30, 2013)

That sure looks familiar. I could almost swear someone else here had one exactly like this. I particularly remember seeing that style of wheels.

Found the post - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29897-strange-Bicycle-scooter-id-help&highlight=scooter - but no identification, I'm afraid.

Dave


----------



## vincev (Oct 7, 2013)

I have seen these in the Amish area in Indiana.


----------

